

Ask HN: Back end web,cost effective way to host my hobby project (mostly django)? - soulbadguy

I only have a little experience with Amazon AWS; Looking for recommendation for a cheap and simple way to host django projects.
======
yoloswagins
Depending on how small the app is, Digital Ocean($5/m), or Heroku, which can
be free.

With Heroku, you get a "dyno" with 12 hours of background jobs, and 12 hours
of web server for free. After you exceed those limits, it's going to cost $7/m

------
detaro
OpenShift is a PaaS with a free tier (and no time limit like Heroku)

------
yoloswagins
What are you building?

~~~
soulbadguy
Staring SaaS website with django

